# Dbol Help!



## Jake miller (Apr 24, 2016)

A mate of mine said he can get some Dbol an its 10mg a tab? Is that enough ? I am 6ft1 an currently weigh 10st3 I'm pretty lean an have about 9% bf I wanna gain some nice size but not too much incase all my mates think I've lost the plot. I just wanna know how often to take it, how much to take an how long to do this for.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

The only thing you need atm is foooood

You better get into habit of eating before you touch any roids

Best S


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

6ft1 and 10 stone 3lbs, jesus christ mate forget about roids. I take It you have done no research either. bad move


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

hahahahahaha :lol:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/satisfaction-production/s3_images/32829/get-the-****-out_inline.jpg&key=e3d92723830ce900f42dd2902c5d86e75cd8fb456420989dd255dc5939f76d3a


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Jake miller said:


> A mate of mine said he can get some Dbol an its 10mg a tab? Is that enough ? I am 6ft1 an currently weigh 10st3 I'm pretty lean an have about 9% bf I wanna gain some nice size but not too much incase all my mates think I've lost the plot. I just wanna know how often to take it, how much to take an how long to do this for.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


 https://www.steroid.com/Dianabol.php

Your welcome


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Mate what are you talking about? 10mg of dbol will do nothing.

Plus at that height and that weight... You don't even lift... But I'd say you don't even LIVE. Ffs you're an ectoplasm!! Start lifting seriously, eating seriously, get to a good point, then come back here and we'll talk about steroids seriously, not 10mg dbol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

10stone at 6ft 1 fcuk your right your lean your skinny as fcuk.

eat some food and bench, squat and deadlift for a start


----------



## Jake miller (Apr 24, 2016)

You guys got it all wrong ! I'm not old at all! Just turnt17 so cut me some slack jeeze. All I wanted was some info


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jake miller said:


> You guys got it all wrong ! I'm not old at all! Just turnt17 so cut me some slack jeeze. All I wanted was some info


 Probably even worse.

Just eat and lift heavy weights for a few years, research steroids properly, and what you should be doing as a first cycle and as stated already, if you have actually made progress and developed a decent base in training knowledge and nutrition, then take steroids......... in quite a few years time. Get yourself a 200kg deadlift and a 120kg bench, then start to think about it.


----------



## Jake miller (Apr 24, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Probably even worse.
> 
> Just eat and lift heavy weights for a few years, research steroids properly, and what you should be doing as a first cycle and as stated already, if you have actually made progress and developed a decent base in training knowledge and nutrition, then take steroids......... in quite a few years time. Get yourself a 200kg deadlift and a 120kg bench, then start to think about it.


 Alright, cheers for the advice, so would you say it's a bad idea as two boys same age as me has done it for a good month or so an the other is ripped as f! But done it a little longer ! I have put on a stone an a half already I was tiny! An I am currently eating 5 meals a day an have researched it !


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Jake miller

It will f**k with your natural testosterone levels and has the possibility to shut down your test production so yeah, I would advise against it. Just wait........

f**k what the other lads your age are doing, worry about you and your own health. Look up what happens to people when their test is shut down, it is no joke. Save it for when your a few years older.

You even running test with it or know what PCT is? HCG? Are you having your bloodwork done? DO YOU CHECK YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Jake miller said:


> You guys got it all wrong ! I'm not old at all! Just turnt17 so cut me some slack jeeze. All I wanted was some info


 Now you will get more slack

jeeze

listen to @Quackerz son

S


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Now you will get more slack
> 
> jeeze
> 
> ...


 He won't LOL

He will do it anyway IMO. Lost cause.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jake miller said:


> A mate of mine said he can get some Dbol an its 10mg a tab? Is that enough ? I am 6ft1 an currently weigh 10st3 I'm pretty lean an have about 9% bf I wanna gain some nice size but not too much incase all my mates think I've lost the plot. I just wanna know how often to take it, how much to take an how long to do this for.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


 Don't listen to these guys mate they just want all the gainz for themselves it's pathetic really. Dbol will do you good pal but you should pop three a day: one with your frosted shreddies in the morning, the second around lunch, ground into Pepsi max (max gains) and the last, most important one right before bed, taken as a suppository. That's why it's called gluteus maximus mate (maximum gains).

pm if you need any more advices.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Just run some test e with it and grow a pair....Then you'll look better than your mates?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Just run some test e with it and grow a pair....Then you'll look better than your mates?


 They will probably like him more since he will grow tits...........


----------



## Jake miller (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not 100% on doing it at all! Just rather know what I'm getting into, probably gonna give it a miss for a while. But id defo wouldn't take it without knowing what I'm doing ! I'm a lot different to other people my age but thanks again to the people that helped an keep on being salty to the others (Y) an what do you mean on taking it young as ive just heard another friend is now also on it as in a couple days ago just started it


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> They will probably like him more since he will grow tits...........


 Not with a decent AI he wont he'll just get huge... but I'm not a fan of dbol to much water and high blood pressure.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Not with a decent AI he wont he'll just get huge... but I'm not a fan of dbol to much water and high blood pressure.


 I'm on D-Bol ATM, 60mg on TRT. BP came in at 106/63 if I remember?

Do more cardio mate.


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Jake miller said:


> I'm not 100% on doing it at all! Just rather know what I'm getting into, probably gonna give it a miss for a while. But id defo wouldn't take it without knowing what I'm doing ! I'm a lot different to other people my age but thanks again to the people that helped an keep on being salty to the others (Y) an what do you mean on taking it young as ive just heard another friend is now also on it as in a couple days ago just started it


 Your friend is also In need of correct guidance mate. You "should not"and I'll repeat that be running any hormones or anabolics at your age.

It may seem like you are being parented but it's for the right reasons. Develop a potential naturally like others have said don't f**k with your hormones so young.

Your natural levels of testosterone should be through the roof make good use of it with a solid training program and diet

it would be a very silly move doing it now with very little or if any at all background in bodybuilding


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I'm on D-Bol ATM, 60mg on TRT. BP came in at 106/63 if I remember?
> 
> Do more cardio mate.


 But your probably 22 right...lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> But your probably 22 right...lol


 26...... 

Perfect age for a bug party.


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lee preist might have been jabbing at 17 :thumbup1:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> 26......
> 
> Perfect age for a bug party.


 Still tight! :whistling:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Energy3 said:


> Lee preist might have been jabbing at 17 :thumbup1:


 His mummy did it lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

First of all find an escape from aushwitz and get some food. Eat, lift, eat, lift. Then dbol 40mg per day for 2 days, any longer than 2 days and your mates will tell youv been in the gym and you dont want to "lose the plot" do you mate.


----------



## Jake miller (Apr 24, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> .


 Right gonna actually be smart about this then guys an give it a miss an possibly reconsider it when I am older as one of them friends drunk a whole bottle of vodka on the weekend an he did not look like he was enjoying it an neither was is body ! (no I'm not a drinker but if its doing that to you I don't wanna be involved ) also I found out test is highest in the mornings so I'm going to gym in the mornings now! And some of the comments are quite amusing


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jake miller said:


> Right gonna actually be smart about this then guys an give it a miss an possibly reconsider it when I am older as one of them friends drunk a whole bottle of vodka on the weekend an he did not look like he was enjoying it an neither was is body ! (no I'm not a drinker but if its doing that to you I don't wanna be involved ) also I found out test is highest in the mornings so I'm going to gym in the mornings now! And some of the comments are quite amusing


 Good idea mate. Just eat a lot of food and start a decent program like All Pro's routine or Stronglifts............. at your age your test is higher anyway, make the most of it.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Op don't get disheartened, some guys are being unfair here. No one has asked you about your body type yet. Sounds like you are a strong ectomorph type and muscle gain will be harder for you than the Mesomorph types. Seen it a million times. I was 6'3" and was 11.5st at about 17/18. I've stayed around 15/16st for near 20 years now. You have a long way to go and if you hit gear now it will be little use

On gear, first month you will think it's a God send but you will lose it quickly. It's important to build a solid base and at your stats, hit the gym doing big compound movements, heavy weights. As for diet just eat, don't over analayse, I very much doubt you will over eat at your age. It won't happen overnight but it will happen and you will pack on muscle.


----------



## Typhus (May 9, 2016)

Definitely no point doing an oral only cycle as well, it will just make you feel like s**t by the end of it


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a semi-lifting, non-steroid taking, fat bloke so I'm no expert on this subject at all. But just another perspective for you here...

Don't waste your time or money, I wouldn't even bother researching steroids at this points.

At 17 you can spend the next 4 years eating like a horse and lifting like a maniac. Then if you're still interested then spend a couple of years researching the juice and a few lads on here will point you in the right direction.

If/When you do your first cycle, you can make it count then.

I'm 27 and been toying with taking steroids on and off for 10 years. But the right time isn't here yet. Maybe one day.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just listen to the advice given mate, Forget everyone else and look after your self, 17yrs old is WAY TO YOUNG to be on drugs like this, I always say you need to be in your 20s before u touch i was 27 before i dabbled.


----------

